# What's your theological worldview?



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 15, 2006)

*What\'s your theological worldview?*

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif"></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='82' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>82%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='64' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>64%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='61' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>61%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='61' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>61%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='18' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>18%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='11' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>11%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='4' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>4%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

[Edited on 6-15-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2006)

See this thread.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 15, 2006)

sorry....


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 15, 2006)

Even better than last time I guess.

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif"></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='96' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>96%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='71' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>71%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='54' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>54%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='54' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>54%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='43' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>43%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='43' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>43%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='18' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>18%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


----------



## Peter (Jun 16, 2006)

You scored as Reformed Evangelical. 



You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.

Reformed Evangelical

86%

Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan

71%

Fundamentalist

71%

Classical Liberal

54%

Emergent/Postmodern

46%

Neo orthodox

43%

Roman Catholic

29%

Charismatic/Pentecostal

21%

Modern Liberal

7%


----------



## Civbert (Jun 16, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif"></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='82' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>82%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='79' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>79%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='57' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>57%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='54' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>54%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='36' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>36%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='32' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>32%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='25' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>25%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>


On one pass I was rated as Fundamentalist - I was trying to lower my "Neo orthodox" percentage - but I think it actually went up when I tried. I wonder how you'd need answer to get a really low "Neo orthodox", or will any set of answers make you say over 50% Neo orthodox due to the nature of Neo orthodoxy? 




P.S. I think the quiz has changed. I'll have to compare it to the first time I took it. I think I got 100% Reformed that time. Now the questions seem fuzzier, harder to answer. I keep asking myself "well that depends, what do they mean by ... "

[Edited on 6-16-2006 by Civbert]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes it is sometimes difficult to see what they're after. One example is the question "Bishop Spong is an important theologian who should be taken seriously" You can answer that in the affirmative while strongly disagreeing with him, but it makes you wonder how your answer to that question and others is scored.


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 17, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="http://images.quizfarm.com/1118093349tch0296p.gif"></td><td> You scored as <b>Reformed Evangelical</b>. You are a Reformed Evangelical. You take the Bible very seriously because it is God's Word. You most likely hold to TULIP and are sceptical about the possibilities of universal atonement or resistible grace. The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='89' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>89%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='68' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>68%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='64' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>64%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='57' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>57%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='21' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>21%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='14' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>14%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='14' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>14%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>

(my real worldview)

[Edited on 6-17-2006 by Theoretical]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 17, 2006)

> The most important thing the Church can do is make sure people hear how they can go to heaven when they die.



Explain this to me.

I thought the most important thing the Church could is make sure people hear the Gospel _before they die_ not _when they die_.


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 17, 2006)

<table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="http://images.quizfarm.com/1118096147bishop_spong.jpg"></td><td> You scored as <b>Modern Liberal</b>. You are a Modern Liberal. Science and historical study have shown so much of the Bible to be unreliable and that conservative faith has made Jesus out to be a much bigger deal than he actually was. Discipleship involves continuing to preach and practice Jesus' measure of love and acceptance, and dogma is not important in today's world. You are influenced by thinkers like Bultmann and Bishop Spong.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='79' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>79%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table> 

3 cheers for this quiz - ah, Bishop Spong, how we love you!  

[Edited on 6-17-2006 by Theoretical]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Theoretical_
> <table border='0' cellpadding='5' cellspacing='0' width='600'><tr><td><img src="http://images.quizfarm.com/1118096147bishop_spong.jpg"></td><td> You scored as <b>Modern Liberal</b>. You are a Modern Liberal. Science and historical study have shown so much of the Bible to be unreliable and that conservative faith has made Jesus out to be a much bigger deal than he actually was. Discipleship involves continuing to preach and practice Jesus' measure of love and acceptance, and dogma is not important in today's world. You are influenced by thinkers like Bultmann and Bishop Spong.<br><br><table border='0' width='300' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0'><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Emergent/Postmodern</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Modern Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='100' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>100%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Charismatic/Pentecostal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Classical Liberal</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='86' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>86%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Roman Catholic</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='79' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>79%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Neo orthodox</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Evangelical Holiness/Wesleyan</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='29' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>29%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Reformed Evangelical</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr><tr><td><p><font face='Arial' size='1'>Fundamentalist</font></p></td><td><table border='1' cellpadding='0' cellspacing='0' width='0' bgcolor='#dddddd'><tr><td></td></tr></table></td><td><font face='Arial' size='1'>0%</font></td></tr></td></tr></table><br><a href='http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=43870'>What's your theological worldview?</a><br><font face='Arial' size='1'>created with <a href='http://quizfarm.com'>QuizFarm.com</a></font></table>
> 
> 3 cheers for this quiz - ah, Bishop Spong, how we love you!
> ...



You ranked Bishop Spong. 

Isn't that grounds for expulsion from the Puritanboard?


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 17, 2006)

haha - it would be, if that junk was what I believed. 

What's sad is that I had Sunday school teachers and even ministers at my old lousy church who believed some or most of the spew of liberal teaching. I had to deliberately answer opposite of what I believed in order to get these scores...for these guys, it'd be second hat. It's depressing that (from what I know) only one person from the former youth group besides me has repudiated this garbage. Everyone else she and I know from the group either believe it still, are typical hard-partying frat/sororites folks, or are dabbling in whacked-out religious junk. To think I actually still went back to my old church even after I started going to college and had a way out. Thanks be to God that I don't go to that one anymore.


----------

